# Leave in Conditioners?



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I have been using CC's Ice on Ice for Wilson and I really think it's drying his hair out. I would like to get something different to use before it gets too cold and dry here. Any suggestions?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I have been using CC's Ice on Ice for Wilson and I really think it's drying his hair out. I would like to get something different to use before it gets too cold and dry here. Any suggestions?[/B]




Without a doubt...PANTENE LEAVE IN SPRAY CONDITIONER!!! Awesome Stuff!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249065
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Bren, yes I agree. It's really good...
Andrea~


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

i have nothing to compare it to, but i love the pure paws line. I use the conditioning spray and it smells good too!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249076
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if we get that here









You know that's all i ever seem to say "I wonder if we get that here"


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249077
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Bren, yes I agree. It's really good...
Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wonder if we get that here









You know that's all i ever seem to say "I wonder if we get that here"








[/B][/QUOTE] 

Elaine, I am going to send you some, ah just one question?? I have to go to the post office right and they can box it and send it away?
I know I am weird, but I just don't do those things, ...Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249081
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if we get that here









You know that's all i ever seem to say "I wonder if we get that here"








[/B][/QUOTE] 

Elaine, I am going to send you some, ah just one question?? I have to go to the post office right and they can box it and send it away?
I know I am weird, but I just don't do those things, ...Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

Andrea, your a doll but it's OK!

If i cant get it here then my mum is in Canada just now so i can ask her to get it for me! She has already got me the polident whitning, cause guess what we dont get that over here. Something similar but different that did'nt work.

I wonder i you can get Tylan powder anywhere in Canada....Hmmm anybody know?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249077
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Bren, yes I agree. It's really good...
Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wonder if we get that here









You know that's all i ever seem to say "I wonder if we get that here"








[/B][/QUOTE]


Elaine...I would almost bet they have it there, it's a world wide product. Your Target Store would
most likely carry it or any place that you buy shampoo for (people).


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249081
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if we get that here









You know that's all i ever seem to say "I wonder if we get that here"








[/B][/QUOTE]


Elaine...I would almost bet they have it there, it's a world wide product. Your Target Store would
most likely carry it or any place that you buy shampoo for (people).
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am going to try, probably tomorrow! Thanks Brenda


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry, dumb question here - but is that the Pantene for people leave in conditioner?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Sorry, dumb question here - but is that the Pantene for people leave in conditioner?[/B]


I asked the same question awhile back..LOL, yes it is..


Andrea~


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249104
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL - thanks - I guess someone had to ask & it may as well be me! I've only been out of bed an hour ... that's my excuse anyways! LOL

So, if it's a people one, isn't the Ph balance different? Dakota's breeder, who also shows, told me never to use people stuff on them because the Ph balance is different .... ?? Now I'm all confused because of other's good experience with this product?


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't know about the "science thing" but I'll tell you what... that Pantene conditioner stuff leaves my hair a greasy mess







. 
Uummm maybe it is good for very dry doggie hair after all


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I actually like the Biolage leave in conditioner best....







Yes, its another people conditioner....but it works really well. I also use Pantene shampoo, with awesome results!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249108
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard it said that Malts have "hair" not fur, so that the people stuff is ok for their coats.
I like Pantene also, but my very favorite is from Petedge...Top Performance Glo Coat Conditioner and Detangler. It works great and smells the yummiest of any that I have tried....


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249082
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Bren, yes I agree. It's really good...
Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wonder if we get that here









You know that's all i ever seem to say "I wonder if we get that here"








[/B][/QUOTE] 

Elaine, I am going to send you some, ah just one question?? I have to go to the post office right and they can box it and send it away?
I know I am weird, but I just don't do those things, ...Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

Andrea, your a doll but it's OK!

If i cant get it here then my mum is in Canada just now so i can ask her to get it for me! She has already got me the polident whitning, cause guess what we dont get that over here. Something similar but different that did'nt work.

I wonder i you can get Tylan powder anywhere in Canada....Hmmm anybody know?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Let me know what you need from the US and I will bring it to you, remember I will be in Scotland very soon. We are bringing other stuff for clients of my husbands. Let me know or email me!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249109
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL - thanks - I guess someone had to ask & it may as well be me! I've only been out of bed an hour ... that's my excuse anyways! LOL

So, if it's a people one, isn't the Ph balance different? Dakota's breeder, who also shows, told me never to use people stuff on them because the Ph balance is different .... ?? Now I'm all confused because of other's good experience with this product?









[/B][/QUOTE]

I have heard it said that Malts have "hair" not fur, so that the people stuff is ok for their coats.
I like Pantene also, but my very favorite is from Petedge...Top Performance Glo Coat Conditioner and Detangler. It works great and smells the yummiest of any that I have tried....








[/B][/QUOTE]


but what about their skin???

because I always heard that people products can be too strong for their sensitive skins...
I'm very tempted to use it because I noticed the one I'm using now is drying mac' hair too... 
Can we use it on puppies? I'm asking because I sent an email to CC and they told me I can't use their products on Mac yet!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Crown Royale makes a great grooming spray for dogs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Crown Royale makes a great grooming spray for dogs.[/B]


I just got the Crown Royale line and after using it on lucy, my kids kept telling me she smelled like an old lady and NEVER EVER use it on her again, LOL. The leave in wasn't as bad though, it's mostly the shampoo and conditioner that smells so awful. Well, to my family anyway! It worked pretty well though.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249109
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL - thanks - I guess someone had to ask & it may as well be me! I've only been out of bed an hour ... that's my excuse anyways! LOL

So, if it's a people one, isn't the Ph balance different? Dakota's breeder, who also shows, told me never to use people stuff on them because the Ph balance is different .... ?? Now I'm all confused because of other's good experience with this product?








[/B][/QUOTE]

I have heard it said that Malts have "hair" not fur, so that the people stuff is ok for their coats.
I like Pantene also, but my very favorite is from Petedge...Top Performance Glo Coat Conditioner and Detangler. It works great and smells the yummiest of any that I have tried....








[/B][/QUOTE]


I love the glo coat on my sheltie but not so much on my malts. I guess it is the difference in their coat texture.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I use Ice on Ice ,but I also love THE STUFF. It is the best I have found for taking out matts. Spray it on their coat and you can comb the matts right out. Works wonders on my baby. You can find it on the internet and I also believe Petedge carries it. Funny I never have heard anyone on here talk about it so I thought I would share.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i use pantene light spray on conditioner- it makes lola smell so yummy (not an anoying smell like some of the pet products) and does not make her hair greasy. maybe b/c it is the "light" one, not the regular. i'm going to try using pantene on her for baths too. much easier to get then some of the doggie products


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you all for the fantastic suggestions!! It's seems like the majority recommended Pantene-- so I will pick some up when I am running around tomorrow, and will give it a try on Sunday when it's bath time.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I used The Stuff for years! When I exhibited sometimes we would mix some cornstarch with
The Stuff and pack on the moustache before showing, then brush out. It gave it body and
also made it white white! Don't try this at home as the cornstarch will mat if left in for a 
length of time. LOL


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I used Pet Silk the Rainforest on Circe last night for her mats since she is blowing her puppy coat, usally I have one or 2 mats, I sprayed her down after her bath combed her out and blow dried her. I woke up this morning to give her a little hug and YUM YUM!! Boy she smelled good and was so soft. Not sure if she didn't have any mats from the Pet Silk but I think it helped combing her out. Besides I love new products!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> ... Don't try this at home as the cornstarch will mat if left in for a
> length of time. LOL[/B]


I had 2 Cavaliers that could testify to that








Husha ma mouth... cosmetic enhancements in the show-ring are a big no-no over here.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=250850
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lorraine, by cosmetic enhancements do you mean i.e. straightening the hair, putting white powder on & putting that cornstarch stuff on their face?


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes to all three... but only if you're caught.















Judges lift the hair to check the roots where it is impossible to straighten the hair. You have to brush every trace of any powdery stuff out of the coat, which seems to defeat the object of putting it in and even then some judges can tell. I've noticed on UK websites that sell "masking" products they advise they are not to be used in the UK show ring.
Years ago I used just a touch of cornstarch once (only) - got a second and felt really guilty.







I owned up and was banned from (KC) showing for a year


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Yes to all three... but only if you're caught.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at that dog show i went to, the Maltese were openly being groomed in this way right next to the show ring. I did'nt know they could do that but it must be OK now!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Yet from a quick google on Regulations for the preparation of dogs for exhibition:


> No substance which alters the natural colour, texture or body of the
> coat may be present in the dog's coat for any purpose at any time
> during the show.
> 
> ...


Remind me... where was that dog show again?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Scottish kennel club-Ingleston.

I saw them put the cornstarch on (cause i asked what it was), they had the straightners out & they put a white powder on the coat. One lady ended up with the white powder on her black jacket when she picked up her dog. & they done quite a bit of back combing which also surprised me


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

I'd be surprised, but maybe the Scottish Kennel Club has different regulations - do you know whether that is the case?
We could argue over the semantics forever, but if I were showing a dog again, at Crufts or even a ticket qualifier, I wouldn't chance it. The back-combing bit is covered in UK Maltese Society suggestions to judges who are advised to press down on the topknot so that they can tell the actual shape of the head and the degree/angle of the stop. So, it's just window-dressing really... but judges will be judges and, in a mixed show... who knows?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Dont have a scooby doo Lorraine..but i will try to find out


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

after all the recommendations, i just bought the pantene leave in conditioner and some pantene shampoo and conditioner. i'll be bathing massimo either tonite or tomorrow. can't wait to see how this stuff works.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> after all the recommendations, i just bought the pantene leave in conditioner and some pantene shampoo and conditioner. i'll be bathing massimo either tonite or tomorrow. can't wait to see how this stuff works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky you







I got the shampoo & conditioner over here but not the leave in one...still searching.

I need to find a Maltese forum in the UK.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Yet from a quick google on Regulations for the preparation of dogs for exhibition:
> QUOTE





> No substance which alters the natural colour, texture or body of the
> coat may be present in the dog's coat for any purpose at any time
> during the show.
> 
> ...


Remind me... where was that dog show again?







[/B][/QUOTE] 

Though them are da rules, you will find hairspray, dippity do type stuff, powders of all kinds
and colors and anti stat sprays used not only in the grooming areas but ringside! As long as
the judge can't detect it to any degree they let it pass. I have seen some dyed dogs be dismissed
on occasion though. 
Let me clarify on the cornstarch. I didn't mean it is left in purposely. But a tiny bit is always in
there once applied and must be shampooed out after showing. The whitening is simply because
of the combination of the cornstarch and Stuff cleaning and drying out the moustache so it looks
better (best). It is not used as a cosmetic, although I have seen some go in the ring with cornstarch
packed on bad tear stains. They may not get booted from the ring, but it's highly doubtful they
will win (unless there are some politics in progress).


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=251325
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remind me... where was that dog show again?







[/B][/QUOTE] 

Though them are da rules, you will find hairspray, dippity do type stuff, powders of all kinds
and colors and anti stat sprays used not only in the grooming areas but ringside! As long as
the judge can't detect it to any degree they let it pass. I have seen some dyed dogs be dismissed
on occasion though. 
Let me clarify on the cornstarch. I didn't mean it is left in purposely. But a tiny bit is always in
there once applied and must be shampooed out after showing. The whitening is simply because
of the combination of the cornstarch and Stuff cleaning and drying out the moustache so it looks
better (best). It is not used as a cosmetic, although I have seen some go in the ring with cornstarch
packed on bad tear stains. They may not get booted from the ring, but it's highly doubtful they
will win (unless there are some politics in progress).
[/B][/QUOTE]

She did brush out the cornstarch before going into the ring. 

& yes i forgot about hairspray & anti static sprays, they used them too.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Lucky you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elaine
I could be wrong but I think it's called Ice Shine Serum over here. See Step 3.
Well I use it on PG anyway and it's really good 'cos he is such a ragamuffin his hair would be all over the place without it. Of course I wouldn't show him wiv that in his coat









And Brit - that ain't cricket old gel, don'tcha know!!!!!!!! 
Controversial Q's
1. Is "leave in" conditioner within or without da rules?
2. Hairspray, gel and all that gunk all over their hands - are judges THAT political?








3. Should I have kept my mouth shut, 'cos so many people are massaging the rules and getting away with it?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> after all the recommendations, i just bought the pantene leave in conditioner and some pantene shampoo and conditioner. i'll be bathing massimo either tonite or tomorrow. can't wait to see how this stuff works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well... when i wrote ^that^ i was at my mother's house. it started raining and ruined our cook out, so i went home early.... and well....washed massimo. i was pleasantly surprised by the results. every other product i've used left his hair feeling either heavy or stripped. 

i bought the white Classic Clean bottle of pantene pro-v shampoo (it says "get up to 85% shinier hair" on it) and pantene pro-v Ice Shine conditioner (says it transforms dull, lifeless hair into gorgeous shiny hair. and something about Brillo Glacial). 

while blow drying his hair i had found it to be really light yet silky and shiny! his hair isn't heavy nor is it dry and poofy. it's EXTREMELY soft and smells wonderfully!!! *a big thanks to Brit for the recommendation!!*

anyway.... i'm loving the shampoo and conditioner. i haven't used the spray on conditioner yet, but it smells good!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=251426
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lorraine, i was just looking for leave in conditioner


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Thanks Lorraine, i was just looking for leave in conditioner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caution though... what with the Pantene shampoo AND the Pantene conditioner AND the Pantene leave in conditioner... they could SLIP right out of your hands the moment you pick them up


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

For leave in conditioner, a tip I use on Jack (he's in a puppy cut, so I don't need to worry about keeping his coat "show-worthy") -- I use Pantene conditioner on him in the bath, and then after he's toweled off, before I blow him dry, I put a TEENY amount of regular conditioner in my hands, rub them together, and then rub my hands all over his coat, especially where he gets extra dry (his back, between his shoulders, the base of his tail)... If you use too much, he's too sticky after he's dry, but with just a teeny bit, it makes him SUPER soft and silky and all his coat is way less broken-ended!







I hope this helps! Just my little tip


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> For leave in conditioner, a tip I use on Jack (he's in a puppy cut, so I don't need to worry about keeping his coat "show-worthy") -- I use Pantene conditioner on him in the bath, and then after he's toweled off, before I blow him dry, I put a TEENY amount of regular conditioner in my hands, rub them together, and then rub my hands all over his coat, especially where he gets extra dry (his back, between his shoulders, the base of his tail)... If you use too much, he's too sticky after he's dry, but with just a teeny bit, it makes him SUPER soft and silky and all his coat is way less broken-ended!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!
I am going to try that...

Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> For leave in conditioner, a tip I use on Jack (he's in a puppy cut, so I don't need to worry about keeping his coat "show-worthy") -- I use Pantene conditioner on him in the bath, and then after he's toweled off, before I blow him dry, I put a TEENY amount of regular conditioner in my hands, rub them together, and then rub my hands all over his coat, especially where he gets extra dry (his back, between his shoulders, the base of his tail)... If you use too much, he's too sticky after he's dry, but with just a teeny bit, it makes him SUPER soft and silky and all his coat is way less broken-ended!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks







i will try this too


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

> For leave in conditioner, a tip I use on Jack (he's in a puppy cut, so I don't need to worry about keeping his coat "show-worthy") -- I use Pantene conditioner on him in the bath, and then after he's toweled off, before I blow him dry, I put a TEENY amount of regular conditioner in my hands, rub them together, and then rub my hands all over his coat, especially where he gets extra dry (his back, between his shoulders, the base of his tail)... If you use too much, he's too sticky after he's dry, but with just a teeny bit, it makes him SUPER soft and silky and all his coat is way less broken-ended!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried this tip tonight and it worked great---after bath and drying, comb out was really easy.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson also had his bath last night, and he looks fantastic!!!!!!! I used his regular Botanical doggy shampoo, then used the Pantene Pro-V conditioner, I couldn't find the leave in conditioner- they were sold out, so I used Dove Straight & Soft Sleek Styling Cream. I use this on my hair when I straighten my hair, and it makes my hair so soft so I decided to give it a shot. 

Wilson has never looked so good!!!!! 

He was easier to dry, his coat is fluffy and so straight, his beard is not crunchy- and he smells yummy. 

I couldn't find the camera last night to get a pic, but I found it this morning so when I get home tonight I will take some pics and post them. 

Thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm gonna have to try all this stuff... I'm so sad about mac's matts and dry hair... 

thnks you so much for all the tips...


----------

